# "Official 2011 Auburn Football Thread"



## Arrow3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON..These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 25, 2011)

War Eagle Vavvy


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 25, 2011)

I got a warm fuzzy feeling all over..


----------



## boothy (Aug 25, 2011)

War eagle!


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 25, 2011)

War Eagle!!! I'm going to enjoy every game, win or lose. I love my Tigers.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 25, 2011)

*Au hype video*

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gjyxg0ihMLM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gjyxg0ihMLM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 26, 2011)

This guy makes some of the best Auburn videos


----------



## stravis (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone else heard that we'll be wearing a uniform made of real tiger hide for the Utah State game?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 26, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> This guy makes some of the best Auburn videos



AU96 productions makes good one I just havnt seen a new one


----------



## GaTigerFan (Aug 26, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON..These threads are for the fans of that school only...If you are not for that school, don't post in that thread...This is your warning...We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with rival fans.Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.



I think we need a Cheerleader thread too!!!


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Aug 26, 2011)

WDE guys.  My favorite time of the year--kickoff to CFB season followed by opening weekend of archery season.

Lots of young guys going to be getting the experience required to bring that crystal ball back to the plains in 2012.  Can't wait to watch this team grow..no matter how painful it may be this season.  Great to be an Auburn Tiger!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 27, 2011)

I cant wait for next weekend.  The wife and I are going to to Auburn on Friday night to hang out.   Staying overnight and going to the game of course.    

It actually feels like it is here now.  Cant wait to see the crowds, hear the  band, the announcers and of course, watch the players learn !!!!!

Its finally here and we can do a actual countdown...   7 days boys..

WDE !!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 27, 2011)

Another good video



<p>2010-2011 New Football Highlight Reel from Drew Walker on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## Big Doe Down (Aug 29, 2011)

My family has been a season ticket holder since before I was born. It's a way of life! WDE!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Aug 29, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> AU96 productions makes good one I just havnt seen a new one



Just literally got the chills watching Tre Smith flip into the end zone. One of the best games I've been lucky enough to watch at Jordan-Hare.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 29, 2011)

The two deep depth chart was released today.   The biggest surprise to me was Benton not being a starter.   What is up with this guy


OFFENSE 
Quarterback 
14 Barrett Trotter (6-2/207/Jr./Birmingham, Ala.) 
15 Clint Moseley (6-4/223/So./Leroy, Ala.) 
10 Kiehl Frazier (6-2/220/Fr./Springdale, Ark.) 

Runningback 
23 Onterio McCalebb (5-11/174/Jr./Fort Meade, Ga.) 
5 Michael Dyer (5-9/210/So./Little Rock, Ark.) 
21 Tre Mason (5-10/190/Fr./Lake Worth, Fla.) 

H-Back 
43 Philip Lutzenkirchen (6-5/250/Jr./Marietta, Ga.) 
11 Brandon Fulse (6-4/238/Fr./Fort Meade, Fla.) 
37 Ladarious Phillips (6-0/291/RFr./Roanoke, Ala.) 

Wide Receiver 
80 Emory Blake (6-2/197/Jr./Austin, Texas) 
3 DeAngelo Benton (6-2/203/Jr./Bastrop, La.) 

Wide Receiver 
9 Quindarius Carr (6-1/185/Sr./Huntsville, Ala.) 
1 Trovon Reed (6-0/183/RFr./Thibodaux, La.) 
4 Quan Bray (5-10/185/Fr./LaGrange, Ga.) 

Wide Receiver 
85 Travante Stallworth (5-9/190/Jr./Leesville, La.) 
81 C.J. Uzomah (6-4/236/Fr./Suwanee, Ga.) 
89 Jaylon Denson (6-3/197/Fr./Hoover, Ala.) 

Left Tackle 
75 Brandon Mosley (6-6/310/Sr./Jefferson, Ga.) 
73 Greg Robinson (6-5/315/Fr./Thibodaux, La.) 

Left Guard 
79 Jared Cooper (6-4/296/Sr./Brewton, Ala.) 
57 Christian Westerman (6-3/280/Fr./Chandler, Ariz.) 

Center 
50 Reese Dismukes (6-3/300/Fr./Spanish Fort, Ala.) 
63 Blake Burgess (6-2/285/So./Vestavia Hills, Ala.) 
65 Tunde Fariyike (6-2/290/RFr./Thomaston, Ga.) 

Right Guard 
71 John Sullen (6-5/333/Jr./Auburn, Ala.) 
60 Eric Mack (6-3/315/RFr./St. Matthews. S.C.) 

Right Tackle 
62 Chad Slade (6-5/308/RFr./Moody, Ala.) 
77 A.J. Greene (6-5/295/Sr./Madison, Tenn.) 




DEFENSE 
Left End 
55 Corey Lemonier (6-4/240/So./Hialeah, Fla.) 
95 Dee Ford (6-2/245/Jr./Odenville, Ala.) 
10 LaDarius Owens (6-2/237/RFr./Bessemer, Ala.) 

Tackle (NG) 
54 Jeffrey Whitaker (6-2/312/So./Warner Robins, Ga.) 
98 Angelo Blackson (6-4/325/Fr./Bear, Del.) --OR-- 
74 Jamar Travis (6-0/294/Jr./Brewton, Ala.) 

Tackle 
92 Kenneth Carter (6-4/290/So./Greenville, Ala.) 
96 Devaunte Sigler (6-4/275/Fr./Mobile, Ala.) --OR-- 
90 Gabe Wright (6-3/316/Fr./Columbus, Ga.) 

Right End 
94 Nosa Eguae (6-3/258/So./Mansfield, Texas) 
13 Craig Sanders (6-4/260/So./Clio, Ala.) 
52 Justin Delaine (6-5/238/RFr./Linden, Ala.) 

Linebacker 
35 Jonathan Evans (5-11/225/Jr./Prichard, Ala.) 
26 Justin Garrett (6-1/205/Fr./Tucker, Ga.) 

Linebacker 
5 Jake Holland (6-1/235/So./Pelham, Ala.) 
21 Eltoro Freeman (5-11/228/Sr./Alexander City, Ala.) 

Linebacker 
25 Daren Bates (5-11/205/Jr./Memphis, Tenn.) 
58 Harris Gaston (6-2/236/So./Bessemer, Ala.) 

Left Cornerback 
11 Chris Davis (5-11/188/So./Birmingham, Ala.) 
6 Jonathan Mincy (5-10/180/RFr./Decatur, Ga.) --OR-- 
27 Robernson Therezie (5-9/192/Fr./Miami, Fla.) 

Safety 
15 Neiko Thorpe (6-3/195/Sr./Tucker, Ga.) 
14 Erique Florence (6-1/187/Fr./Valley, Ala.) 
20 Drew Cole (5-11/190/Sr./Picayune, Miss.) 

Safety 
12 Demetruce McNeal (6-2/193/So./College Park, Ga.) 
24 Ryan Smith (6-2/208/So./Cordova, Ala.) --OR-- 
16 Ikeem Means (6-0/205/Jr./Wetumpka, Ala.) 

Right Cornerback 
22 T’Sharvan Bell (6-0/185/Jr./Kissimmee, Fla.) 
19 Ryan White (5-11/192/So./Tallahassee, Fla.) 
28 Jonathan Rose (6-2/185/Fr./Leeds, Ala.) 

Nickel 
22 T’Sharvan Bell (6-0/185/Jr./Kissimmee, Fla.) 
3 Jermaine Whitehead (5-11/183/Fr./Greenwood, Miss.) 
31 Trent Fisher (6-1/186/RFr./Nashville, Tenn.) 



SPECIAL TEAMS 
Kicker 
36 Cody Parkey (6-0/190/So./Jupiter, Fla.) 
29 Chris Brooks (6-1/173/Sr./Huntsville, Ala.) 

Punter 
30 Steven Clark (6-5/226/So./Kansas City, Mo.) 
29 Chris Brooks (6-1/173/Sr./Huntsville, Ala.) 

Deep Snapper 
61 Josh Harris (6-1/230/Jr./Carrollton, Ga.) 
65 Jake Lembke (6-0/234/RFr./New Lenox, Ill.) 

Holder 
19 Ryan White (5-11/192/So./Tallahassee, Fla.) 
29 Chris Brooks (6-1/173/Sr./Huntsville, Ala.) 

Punt Returner 
1 Trovon Reed (6-0/183/RFr./Thibodaux, La.) --OR-- 
4 Quan Bray (5-10/185/Fr./LaGrange, Ga.) 

Kick Returner 
4 Quan Bray (5-10/185/Fr./LaGrange, Ga.) & 
23 Onterio McCalebb (5-11/174/Jr./Fort Meade, Ga.) 
21 Tre Mason (5-10/190/Fr./Lake Worth, Fla.)


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 29, 2011)

Surprised AJ Green isnt starting I know he was gimp last year....Slade must be good


----------



## boothy (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, slade was supposedly the top backup last year and green has been banged up throughout fall camp.  I think the o line is going to be solid,  Jeff grimes is one heck of an O-line coach.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> Surprised AJ Green isnt starting I know he was gimp last year....Slade must be good



Green is still banged up.  I read a statement from the Chiz yesterday about it.  I Know Slade has been doing well but I also think it has something to do with AJ being hurt again


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2011)

Best video I have seen in a while.   War Eagle !!!!!


<p>Best Auburn Highlight Video - Sadler Evans from Steve Braswell on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2011)

I picked this from another site but this is Utah States Campus.  Wow.  What a awesome setting..


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Aug 30, 2011)

^^dang.  That's pretty sweet.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm kinda surprised Freeman didn't break into a linebacker spot.  I thought he had an opportunity to take Evans spot or Hollands if he'd just turn the corner.  Guess he didn't quiet make it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2011)

The bull has had his chances.  It does not look like he will ever happen.  If there was ever a chance for him to step up and play, this was it.  He just cant stay on track.  One great play then he goes into stupid mode.

I really just dont think the guy is smart enough to play the position.  Troof.   LOL


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 30, 2011)

I heard the same thing he will play excellent 5 plays an brain freeze 15 no consistency at all.

Any radio carriers in the area that anyone knows of (Cartersville area) gonna be in the dove field  all day


----------



## huntin4bucks (Aug 31, 2011)

*Espn?*

what do they know, lets see ranked 22nd in 2010 and go undefeated and win NC. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I can rember around game 6 all the crap they were saying auburn had no chance, so do you put alot into what they say? Lets go AUBURN, WDE, klets show them even with this young team , we can still get the job done, Im thinking 8-4 or 9-3 season, next year look out. cant wait til saturday, cant i just  go to sleep and wake up and it be 11am? lol


----------



## huntin4bucks (Aug 31, 2011)

*notice the avatar*

will put on flags  for bike nite, thursday > war eagle baby


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 31, 2011)

Yep.  A lot of doubters last year even down to the last game.  It was very clear that Auburn had the best team in the NCAA last year and it was not really close..

WDE to all you guys and enjoy the season.  It will not be as exciting as last year but it will be great watching these young me step up  and develop

I cant wait till tiger walk on Saturday morning.  We will be there with bells on.

WDE


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 31, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> I heard the same thing he will play excellent 5 plays an brain freeze 15 no consistency at all.
> 
> Any radio carriers in the area that anyone knows of (Cartersville area) gonna be in the dove field  all day



http://auburntigers.cstv.com/multimedia/aub-10-fb-radio-affiliates.html

Thanks


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Aug 31, 2011)

I honestly think we will be in almost every game we play, I just don't see us being able to close them out the way we did last year.  My biggest concerns are run defense and 3rd down conversions.  I worry a little about our RB depth.  I love Dyer but some of the comments by the CGC worries me a little about his work in the offseason and the next "all purpose back" is a true freshman that will be just getting his feet wet.  I think our strengths are our coaches and team chemistry as well as our secondary.  I'm anxious to see how well the WR group blocks on the outside as it was one of our biggest strengths last season.  Will the O-line gel fast?  Can the numerous DEs rush the passer?  I don't think we will be disappointed in these two areas.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 31, 2011)

If we can stop the run this year, we will have a better chance.  Our brand new defensive line will be my biggest worry till I see how they play


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 1, 2011)

Great video showing off the new indoor facility.  This thing is sweet

http://vimeo.com/28455070


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool vid , everyone be safe going to and from the Plains 

W D E


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 2, 2011)

*Auburn Footbal Everyday*

On right now 5-6 PM on SS 649 on Direct Tv. I think its on every week


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 2, 2011)

Ran into Uzomah and McNeal yesterday on campus.  Gotta say Uzomah is a BIG dude.  He has an awesome attitude and flashed the biggest grin I've seen from one of our players when I said "WAR EAGLE".  He replied with the battle cry and stopped to talk for a second.  Awesome kid and I bet he's going to be a load for safeties and corners to drag down in the open field.  Everyone going to the game be safe--see ya there!!  WDE!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

Real nail biter, but glad you boys pulled it out in the end. Good game..


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2011)

pain on the plains.
Offense at least in the air looked pretty good, athletically your skill guys dominated, but the lines need work,...nice come back.


----------



## GaTigerFan (Sep 3, 2011)

They'll get better with experience.  Auburn folks are OK with that.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2011)

I really hate going to Auburn games.  LOL.   We should not have won that game but somehow this years team got some of last years team heart.   They should have never got in the position but they showed some stones to come back with those young guys and win that game

Some of our fans are fired though.  They should know better than to leave a Auburn game before the clock runs out.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 3, 2011)

> Some of our fans are fired though. They should know better than to leave a Auburn game before the clock runs out.



No kidding.  That outta be grounds for getting season tickets revoked.....


----------



## huntin4bucks (Sep 3, 2011)

*well , Auburn has heart*

the team dont give up, why should the fans. true fans sit still


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2011)

DDD said:


>



Arrow3, why is this clown posting in the Auburn official thread?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 3, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> pain on the plains.
> Offense at least in the air looked pretty good, athletically your skill guys dominated, but the lines need work,...nice come back.



And this trespasser.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2011)

I have no real issue with what Ripper posted but the other guy is a total Auburn hater and all you have to do is read his post history to see that.   

Im just asking Arrow 3 if he is going to do as he said he would or if that does not apply to UGA posters.   Or give us guidelines on what is accptable to do in these official threads.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 4, 2011)

*Off & Def Line*

Watching our lines on both sides of the ball they appeared to be manhandled most of the game , for sure on the def line. Hopefully we will see a drastic improvement next week. On a positive note our team never gave up as last years bunch , also we are still BCS CHAMPS 

As for DDD I wonder if he is smiling today


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 4, 2011)

It will be a painful season.  No doubt.  But it will be fun to watch

I hope


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I really hate going to Auburn games.  LOL.   We should not have won that game but somehow this years team got some of last years team heart.   They should have never got in the position but they showed some stones to come back with those young guys and win that game
> 
> Some of our fans are fired though.  They should know better than to leave a Auburn game before the clock runs out.




Congrats on the win. I couldn't believe how fast the fans were leaving.  I thought, don't they believe in miracles?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrads on a great comeback!!!! I thought ya'll were toast. SEEMS GOD MUST BE AN AUBURN FAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 4, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Congrads on a great comeback!!!! I thought ya'll were toast. SEEMS GOD MUST BE AN AUBURN FAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think we are unbeatable.  LOL

Not really.   I am glad to see them fight though.  A few years back, we would have lost that game.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Sep 4, 2011)

*auburn fans*

I cant believe how many got up and started out, they dont deserve to be fans, I havent ever seen that, if they did that with that game how many did it last year? I mean what did we exspect with 12-15 new starters on both sides of the ball? did we actually think the first game was gonna be a gimme? next time if your a fan sit down and take it liek a real fan, win or lose  orange and blue.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 4, 2011)

I was surprised at just how quiet that stadium was for 3 quarters


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I was surprised at just how quiet that stadium was for 3 quarters



Its called shock and reality.  LOL


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Its called shock and reality.  LOL



Yeah, I hear ya,...but last year that placed rocked from start to finish even if you guys were down, man J-H was unreal


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 4, 2011)

It was actually loud for a while but people seemed to be shocked.  You have to understand that a big portion of any fan base does not keep up with things like we do.  I had one guy tell me before the game that he could not wait to see Fairley out there again.

I would say the noise level was normal for a game like that.   For what fans were left in the seats at the end, it was very loud.

Everyone will show up this week and it will be loud if Auburn can get it together a little.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Sep 5, 2011)

*Lanier are you kidding me*

In Ga it seems Auburns fans base grew all of a sudden.LOL  It amazes me that they fans come out of the wood works when you are a winner and how quick they show there true colors the first sign of even a possible loss. Win or Lose  Orange and Blue.From  my 2004 signed helmet till my caddy and brown signed jerseys  to the home made quilt with every guy on the rooster in 2005 and 2006.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 5, 2011)

Every team has bandwagon fans.  I was however disapointed at some of the Auburn fans in this game.   I sit in the letterman section of JHS and lots of people leaving with 4 mins left.   

I also saw the flood gates empty in the Ga dome so it is not only us.   Everyone has the right to leave when they want but dont give up on your team so soon.  These kids work very hard all year and they deserve our support


----------



## huntin4bucks (Sep 5, 2011)

*im with Coach Chiz*

We will see a better team saturday and better every week, im still excited these young men will grow and get on there tackles  better each week.But we need to support them and they need to see it in the stands, its just as easy to leave whne we are winnign too, but seems i never see that. so theres no excuse for leaving, it shows the team as more heart than some fans> Im with you Lanier about leaving when they want, and other teams i dont worry about, but lets stay focussed on our guys and get behind them. Not pointing fingers  to anyone. just IMHO


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Every team has bandwagon fans.  I was however disapointed at some of the Auburn fans in this game.   I sit in the letterman section of JHS and lots of people leaving with 4 mins left.
> 
> I also saw the flood gates empty in the Ga dome so it is not only us.   Everyone has the right to leave when they want but dont give up on your team so soon.  These kids work very hard all year and they deserve our support



Most of the people looked like they stayed on the ramps leading out


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Every team has bandwagon fans.  I was however disapointed at some of the Auburn fans in this game.   I sit in the letterman section of JHS and lots of people leaving with 4 mins left.
> 
> I also saw the flood gates empty in the Ga dome so it is not only us.   Everyone has the right to leave when they want but dont give up on your team so soon.  These kids work very hard all year and they deserve our support



Most of the people looked like they stayed on the ramps leading out


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> Most of the people looked like they stayed on the ramps leading out



More than likely the case.   But it looked bad to the players and you know that ESPN was going to key on it.  Thats why they kept flashing the "2010 National Champions' flag up in their shot when we were down by 10 near the end of the game...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> More than likely the case.   But it looked bad to the players and you know that ESPN was going to key on it.  Thats why they kept flashing the "2010 National Champions' flag up in their shot when we were down by 10 near the end of the game...



BSPN will always promote the bad when referring to AU it seems...


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 9, 2011)

Huge turnout at the pep rally last night.  Chiz had a strong message:

"Come early.  Be loud.  Stay late and celebrate.  WAR EAGLE"

I'll be there bright and early.  Really wish this was a night game but just the same.  I hope we stack the box and play man because I'm affraid that's our only chance to win this one.  Take the running game away and have our talented DEs pin their ears back and lay some wood.  Anyhow--WDE guys.  Anyone else going?


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 9, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Huge turnout at the pep rally last night.  Chiz had a strong message:
> 
> "Come early.  Be loud.  Stay late and celebrate.  WAR EAGLE"
> 
> I'll be there bright and early.  Really wish this was a night game but just the same.  I hope we stack the box and play man because I'm affraid that's our only chance to win this one.  Take the running game away and have our talented DEs pin their ears back and lay some wood.  Anyhow--WDE guys.  Anyone else going?




Of course we will be there.    From Tiger Walk to the end....   Cant wait to see if they pick it up from last week..

WDE


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 9, 2011)

huntin4bucks said:


> I cant believe how many got up and started out, they dont deserve to be fans, I havent ever seen that, if they did that with that game how many did it last year? I mean what did we exspect with 12-15 new starters on both sides of the ball? did we actually think the first game was gonna be a gimme? next time if your a fan sit down and take it liek a real fan, win or lose  orange and blue.



Only 11 starters on each side of the ball at one time lol. But I have seen it a few times in my many years of Auburn football at Jordan Hare. Some people just hate to see us down in a game and walk out. Don't really understand it either, but it happens. My family has tickets to the game this weekend but I decided to pass due to my love for deer hunting. I figure I'm going to get enough SEC football in the next 4 years of my life that I'll be ok with passing up a few games this year to spend time in the woods. Hopefully I'll be a full time student next year at Auburn, but I will most likely be an SEC boy regardless because I have also applied to MS State as well. Just need to turn in my application to Auburn and get accepted! After all that, then I'd say its pretty much a done deal! WDE!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 9, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> Only 11 starters on each side of the ball at one time lol. But I have seen it a few times in my many years of Auburn football at Jordan Hare. Some people just hate to see us down in a game and walk out. Don't really understand it either, but it happens. My family has tickets to the game this weekend but I decided to pass due to my love for deer hunting. I figure I'm going to get enough SEC football in the next 4 years of my life that I'll be ok with passing up a few games this year to spend time in the woods. Hopefully I'll be a full time student next year at Auburn, but I will most likely be an SEC boy regardless because I have also applied to MS State as well. Just need to turn in my application to Auburn and get accepted! After all that, then I'd say its pretty much a done deal! WDE!




Love the Sig Line Big Doe thats awesome      WDE


----------



## boothy (Sep 9, 2011)

Headed down from Nashville now.  WDE!  I hope its a good one tomorrow.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 10, 2011)

Go AU looking good early ,,,,but its early


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 10, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> Go AU looking good early ,,,,but its early



Wow whats the over / under 28 pts in 1st 8 mins


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 10, 2011)

Lutz is clutch.....Parkey is a kicker ...Now we need some DDDDDD


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 10, 2011)

What a game guys wish i coulda been there WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 10, 2011)

Just got home.....  WDE !!!!!!!!!

What a game by my cardiac tigers...


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 11, 2011)

What an exciting game.  Started with the 9/11 tribute to Spirit taking a few extra laps (and a clunk into the glass), lots of hard hits, high scoring, down to the last play-defensive stop WIN!  This team is growing and developing an identity.  The good news, aside from having to travel to Clemson, is that we have 3 wks before we have to tackle another SEC opponent.  That could prove very valuable to a young team that is trying to grow into a good team.  WDE!!

BTW..I haven't been fortunate enough to make it to many games before the last few seasons.  Factoring in this was an early game, this was the best AU game I've been to.  The ending was by far the most exciting and it rivaled some of the loudest night games I've been to.  The place was rockin' and I loved it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 11, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> What an exciting game.  Started with the 9/11 tribute to Spirit taking a few extra laps (and a clunk into the glass), lots of hard hits, high scoring, down to the last play-defensive stop WIN!  This team is growing and developing an identity.  The good news, aside from having to travel to Clemson, is that we have 3 wks before we have to tackle another SEC opponent.  That could prove very valuable to a young team that is trying to grow into a good team.  WDE!!
> 
> BTW..I haven't been fortunate enough to make it to many games before the last few seasons.  Factoring in this was an early game, this was the best AU game I've been to.  The ending was by far the most exciting and it rivaled some of the loudest night games I've been to.  The place was rockin' and I loved it.




Man, it was rocking.  Tiger walk was a little slow but before the game started, it filled in and was rocking...  

Great ending but I wished we would have been able to keep our 14 point lead there at the end.   I was not crazy about our last series of play calling on offense.   We did not need a 3 and out there.  Needed two first downs to end it

One of our issues is not being about to control the clock on offense.  We have been getting such a short field due to the great play on special teams, we have scored too quick..    Defense has played too much.  Same as last two years..  

Tre Mason is a man.  He is going to be unreal once we give him some carries.  He has zero fear on those kickoffs.  Kid has over 300 yards of kick off returns in two games.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 11, 2011)

Good win.
JH made the difference.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 11, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Good win.
> JH made the difference.



Better team, better coaching made the difference.


----------



## stravis (Sep 12, 2011)

They're exciting to watch again this year. I'm expecting us to lose some this year, but it's great to see the players get better each week. There is a pile of talent on this team and I'm looking forward to the next few years.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 12, 2011)

stravis said:


> They're exciting to watch again this year. I'm expecting us to lose some this year, but it's great to see the players get better each week. There is a pile of talent on this team and I'm looking forward to the next few years.




This explains it very well.   My boy Craig Sanders has been showing up.  Tre Mason is like 

Demetreus Mcneal has been golden as well....


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 12, 2011)

I mean.  Are we really ready for this?


----------



## stravis (Sep 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I mean.  Are we really ready for this?



He looks scared.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 12, 2011)

I think we have Spirit set up for next home game..


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 12, 2011)

Funny


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 12, 2011)

hahaaa  good stuff Spots.  Someone said he was after another bird that was under the rafters?  Idk about that.  

There's no doubt Auburn is on the right path.  Recruiting is looking great again this year and from here out it will be reloading.  Our biggest worry here on is keeping the Gus Bus parked in Lee County.  I personally think he hangs around a bit, but who knows.  It's taken a lot of work to get things in position for him to really-really show off what he can do on offense and he has to believe the chances for multiple SEC championships/ NC over the next few years is better then decent.  His wife and kids love Auburn and he does what he loves-coaches offense.  Idk, we'll see what happens.

Anyhow WAR EAGLE.  Got some big tests so I won't be making the trip to Clemson, looking forward to a "W" none the less.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Tre Mason is a man.  He is going to be unreal once we give him some carries.  He has zero fear on those kickoffs.  Kid has over 300 yards of kick off returns in two games.



I didn't really know what to expect from him when he signed with AU.  He was a 4* but didn't pull any big name offers really.  I believe he was the one who literally just made it on campus for start of fall classes so I bet we see him more as the season rolls on.  Gotta love what he's done so far-easily MVP candidate for first two games as the field position difference has been huge.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I knew it was going to be a 7-5 or 8-4 year however I didnt think our D would look so poor. I know we have younguns out there but they are talented out of Hschool. I am not sure the scheme we are running is what we need at this point. I think our O even with Trotter who had an OK game is enough to beat most , but poor tackling is killing us as is our play on recievers. We are giving up alot when we are hitting kids in the backfield and they are getting 7-8 yards more after intial contact that is not acceptable,  3rd and long is an automatic 1st down for some reason. I have never been a huge fan of Roof but not sure if its all his doing. Here is hoping that we learn something from this OOC beatdown ...


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 19, 2011)

Guys, our D is going to get it together. You have to remember, Chiz is a defensive guy, and I assure you that after this Saturday he isn't going to let that happen again. He will make sure that defense is up to par for the rest of the year. Gus can run the offense himself, we all know that. So I think that Chiz will be on top of our defense until it is going to way it should be. My uncle called me at 7am Saturday morning and asked me if I wanted to drive up to Clemson because he had a 50 yard line ticket calling my name, but I was already going to Tuscaloosa (girlfriend goes there......I know.) so I couldn't make it, and I am pretty glad that I didn't. Also, after watching Bamer play N. Texas first hand, I think that by the end of the year we will have it together and beat them. They are not the team that everyone thinks they are. If we can stop Richardson, I think we have it in the bag. Bamer looked sloppy on Saturday.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 19, 2011)

Tough game.  Won't get to go back and watch the replay until later in the week but initial thoughts are 3rd down suckage and missed tackles.  Frankly, I think the defense let up after the 14 point lead.  Complete wrong mentality to have as a defense.  They should want to shut teams out..not just win the games.  I thought our DBs would be improved over last year but I guess with zero pass rush the QB is finding holes.  Speaking of pass rush, I really felt our DE would be great this year.  Lemonier, Ford, Eguae...I believe we had zero sacks on Saturday and he had like 48 passes.  That is plain sorry.  I say man up and bring the house every down..can't be any more sloppy then what we're allowing on the scoreboard now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 19, 2011)

I started watching the replay today but only made it to half time.  My stomach started to hurt so I turned it off.  

I dont even know how the coaches could use that film it was so bad


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 19, 2011)

The first quarter was good.  ha


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 22, 2011)

Hearing the same thing we heard before the MSU game (simplify the defense..tackle better..get aligned correctly..better communication).  Bottom line--offense has to stay on the field a few extra minutes.  The first quarter or two in the clemson game is some of the best our offense looked.  Mixing up the pass and run.  Bringing in Frazier for a different look on 3rd down.  Bray in wildcat.  It was all flowing really well.  My biggest concern going into the year for the offense was 3rd down conversion and it hasn't been pretty so far.  I'd love for Spots' guy Phillips to get going or anyone else who can be a dependable 3rd down and 3 guy.  We are going to have to find a half dozen plays we know will work on 3rd and medium as well.

Defense will benefit greatly by not having to be on the field so much if the offense can sustain drives.  I wonder if Thorpe, Holland, Bates, Bell playing special teams could be effecting their performance when they are having to also play the majority of snaps on defense as well.  Just a half step slow on pursuit on defense results in a missed tackle.  Guys are definitely struggling to get off blocks.  Zero pressure on the QB even on blitzes.  Our run defense in the middle of the field has been decent to good but the outside run defense has been horrible.  Most pass plays our guys are in position, just unable to make the play.  It comes down to playing the ball and getting a hand on it.  Tackling.  Wow.  How many times have we watched an opposing player that should have been tackled for a loss or minimal gain go for another 5+ yards?  Its a mentality on defense, you have to be ready to lay a hit on a guy to make him never want to touch the football again and I just don't see that out of our guys.  Most "good" tackles are from the players lowering their head and taking out a guys legs, you almost never see a hard tackle from our guys.  Maybe it is a product of undersized/speed guys that we have recruited in the past.  Good thing is we have some bigger guys on the depth chart that should be contributing soon.

Anyhow--WDE guys.  Lick our wounds this week before we dive in for another SEC slugfest.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 23, 2011)

I just want to see some improvements on defense and see the offense run some different plays.   Gus is relying on a few plays too much.  Time to mix it up more and let Trotter throw the ball down the field more.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2011)

how many times a game are ya'll running Dyer?
He looks like the real deal, I would say to use him to control the clock...but he seems to take it to house on every touch, so you won't burn up too much time that way


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 23, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> how many times a game are ya'll running Dyer?
> He looks like the real deal, I would say to use him to control the clock...but he seems to take it to house on every touch, so you won't burn up too much time that way




Not nearly enough.   I am not sure if he is still banged up a little or if Chizik is punishing him for something.  He has only been carrying about 15 times a game and the last two games he has had 320 yards with limited carries.   I dont think we will see him a lot this weekend.  I truly believe Mason will get his chance to show what he has with more carries.  

Next week against USCe, I expect Dyer to carry it much more.


Dyer is averaging 6.3 YPC right now..   Second in the SEC with very limited carries.

Not sure the issue.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 23, 2011)

Not sure how many of you have been watching the Auburn Everyday series that is being broadcasted on cable but its been a great show.

Unfortunately, Evan passed yesterday.  If you watched the last show, the players were there with him before the Clemson game.  

http://www.nevertoyieldfoundation.com/2011/war-eagle-evan/


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 24, 2011)

Yea I saw that Spots.  Very sad.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 24, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Yea I saw that Spots.  Very sad.



I recorded while fishing in Fla thanks for the heads up.I dont need to watch that tonite dont wont to ruin a good week


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 24, 2011)

My lawd we look like the 1st team Tubbs inherited...my gosh we look horrible.


----------



## Designasaurus (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah that was a painful game to watch - I hope they can figure something out.  On the other hand it was a great night be at a game.  War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 25, 2011)

That may have been the quietest I have ever heard Jordan Hare last night.   We are so bad.  So very very bad..

That will probably be our last win for a while...    We will have to fight, scratch and claw just to get to 6 wins.   

Changes are in order I believe.   This is probably the worst Auburn defense we have EVER had.  EVER


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 25, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> That may have been the quietest I have ever heard Jordan Hare last night.   We are so bad.  So very very bad..
> 
> That will probably be our last win for a while...    We will have to fight, scratch and claw just to get to 6 wins.
> 
> Changes are in order I believe.   This is probably the worst Auburn defense we have EVER had.  EVER



JH was very quiet last night, and Auburn's first half performance was a very good reason to be quiet. However, Auburn was running a simple, base-defense last night the entire game. They have been focusing completely on playing SC next week and just ran base D all night last night. If the defense is ever going to impress us, it will be next week. I have some very good friends that are about as reliable of a source as you can get, and they told me last night that all we saw was just their simple base defense and we should be impressed with our D's performance next week in Columbia. Seeing is believing though. but my friends know what they are talking about. I just hope we see it too.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 25, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> JH was very quiet last night, and Auburn's first half performance was a very good reason to be quiet. However, Auburn was running a simple, base-defense last night the entire game. They have been focusing completely on playing SC next week and just ran base D all night last night. If the defense is ever going to impress us, it will be next week. I have some very good friends that are about as reliable of a source as you can get, and they told me last night that all we saw was just their simple base defense and we should be impressed with our D's performance next week in Columbia. Seeing is believing though. but my friends know what they are talking about. I just hope we see it too.




Sorry bro.  I dont buy the whole, were holding out for next week.  We cant tackle, we are still in soft defense and our DB's can not cover anyone.   OH, and we have zero pass rush.  If you think it was bad this week, wait until we try and penetrate the South Carolina line and stop lattimore..

Also, our offense is way out of sync and Gus is trying way too much.   He is our main problem right now.  His play calling and scheming is too much for the guys we have in there.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't begin to understand what's wrong with the offense.  Being bad on defense is one thing, but I didn't think we would ever struggle on offense.  Dropped balls are obviously painful and the first thing noticed.  Also, if the receivers are covered there hardly ever seems to be an open check down which results in a coverage forced sack or throw away.  Trotter is about a half a second late when he decides he's sat back there too long.  OMac speed sweep isn't working when they know Trotter is only going to pop it loose once a game.  Omac speed sweep was effective when Frazier was in and Frazier had a good run or two.  Bray in wildcat has been ineffective.  Rhythm just isn't there and now with defense struggles and no offensive rhythm, hurryup would be shooting ourself in the foot.

Ahhh.  I don't think I'm going to be able to watch next week.


----------



## mikef61 (Sep 25, 2011)

I knew we would have a down year after the outstanding 2010 team, but this is crazy! I was late returning home from Lanier and there was nothing on the radio about the game except score  updates and I was shocked. I watched the replay today and agree with Spots...that is the worst AU defense I have seen in years...and I graduated in '66. Next Saturday could be a real mess!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 1, 2011)

Headed to Columbia this morning.  


Lets have gamecocks for dinner........ Again !!!!!!!!


WDE


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Headed to Columbia this morning.
> 
> 
> Lets have gamecocks for dinner........ Again !!!!!!!!
> ...



Is a threepeat to much to ask for??/ They better have some changes on D. Pullem thru Spots I will be at the softball flds one last time, then I will be thru till Jan

WDE win or win


----------



## JKnieper (Oct 1, 2011)

Can I get a WDE with a second to spare!!!


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 1, 2011)

War eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Woooooo hooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 2, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> Is a threepeat to much to ask for??/ They better have some changes on D. Pullem thru Spots I will be at the softball flds one last time, then I will be thru till Jan
> 
> WDE win or win





Got it done brother.   WDE !!!!!   Great atmosphere there in Columbia.  Really enjoyed the game....  Dyer had heard all he wanted to hear about Lattimore.  LOL.  He was a mule last night wearing them down..


----------



## mikef61 (Oct 2, 2011)

War Eagle! Tough win...Great job by Dyer and the defense shutting down Lattimore! Looks like Frazier is going to be a good one!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 2, 2011)

Soooo... Anybody wanna tell me that i was wrong about our defense overlooking FAU and putting all their work into the SC game?? Cant say i didn't tell ya so!  Great game! WDE!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 2, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> Soooo... Anybody wanna tell me that i was wrong about our defense overlooking FAU and putting all their work into the SC game?? Cant say i didn't tell ya so!  Great game! WDE!!!



Lucky guess.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Lucky guess.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 4, 2011)

Another big game this week.   Just like every week...   On the road to play the hogs...   Wont be like last week.  This offense will not self destruct.  We need to play physical up front and our corners will be tested..... 

I really think we have a good chance in this game.   We are coming off a big road win with a lot of confidence...  

WDE !!!!


----------



## stravis (Oct 5, 2011)

Defense is going to have to improve even more so and the offensive line is going to have to buy Trotter some more time. Trotter isn't bad, but when he's running for his life he makes mistakes. We need a solid defense and an improved o-line to win this one.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope to see some changes this w/e for the Gators, anything would be a blessing, but a start would be getting Blake back....


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 11, 2011)

I think Trotter needs to take up tennis. What is his deal with trying to throw the ball 700mph to a receiver that is 5yds away? He needs to learn that a soft, accurate pass is allowed on short passes. I don't expect any receiver to catch a ball that is thrown as hard as he can throw it from 5yds! It's ridiculous! I will say, that a couple balls this week were perfect passes that hit receivers in the hands AND chest, and they still dropped them. We aren't even playing throw and catch right. We have got to step it up if we want to even compete in the majority of the games that are still to come this season. Auburn has got to buckle down if they want to impress anyone at all this year..


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 11, 2011)

Defense seems to be playing much better.  We let some crossing routes get at us against Arkansas and Bell had that long ball thrown on him.  We did well against the run again, minus the 92 yard TD by Adams.

Offense continues to struggle.  Another loss that started with us clicking on offense.  I'm not sure what the answer is.  Our running game is there but to make it better and keep defenses from keying on it as much, we need something in the passing game.  I don't care what it is.  Some checkdowns would be great as well.  Trotter needs to get back his mojo and we need Mason to take a few more of Omac's runs and let Omac have a few of the receivers throws.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 12, 2011)

Free at last free at last, thank the ncaa, cecil, dan, urban ,schad, thayer, thamel, etc.. we are free at last


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 12, 2011)

The bagman cometh....    WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

Whose going this weekend?   We will be at Auburn all day.  Big tailgate party.    The plains should be rocking this weekend with a big game against the Gata's as with the NCAA announcement.   

I would imagine we will see plenty of #2 jerseys.  Hahaha..  

Our first good night game at JHS this year.   Cant wait.

WDE !!!!


----------



## stravis (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm 50/50 on this one. UF has a better defense than they've shown the last two games. We've got a better offense than we've shown. 

It would certainly help if Emory Blake was back.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like Owens is out this week.  He has been stepping up with Ford out for the season.  Luckily we are somewhat deep at the DE position.

Seems like we've had a bit of the injury bug.  This probably isn't a complete list but the guys that have missed games so far:

Frost
Coates
Lutz
Blake
Reed
Cooper
Ford
Owens
Davis
Delaine
Phillips
Christian


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Looks like Owens is out this week.  He has been stepping up with Ford out for the season.  Luckily we are somewhat deep at the DE position.
> 
> Seems like we've had a bit of the injury bug.  This probably isn't a complete list but the guys that have missed games so far:
> 
> ...




Too long of a list


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 15, 2011)

Another Win baby not pretty but one step closer to a bowl game and a extra months work for a bunch of young guys look forward to the future>>>


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 16, 2011)

More experience and more confidence.  The defense is building an  identity, now if the offense could get rolling we would be on the right track.  Special teams have been lights out.  (NOTE: no FGs from the right hash)

I'm not sure what the offensive answers are.  Having our two best receivers (off an already inexperienced group) hurts.  Defenses are able to key on the run with little to no worry about our passing game.  If we can make them pay on a few check downs are get sure-handed Lutz involved more it should open up the run game even more.  I'd like to say Frazier get to string a few plays together to build a little momentum and get the defense on their heels.  The one and out is effective but if we would go hurry up for 3 or 4 plays I think it would play dividends.  WDE


----------



## BOWROD (Oct 16, 2011)

any win is a good win ///  glad to have it ...but with that said ,, i see our defense making improvements although i dont support roof at all !! --but with the guys we had in there this weekend  on offense , and the plays they were being given to run ..there as bad as any team in the lower sec ranks !  is there any teams out there that dont know when dyer lines up in wildcat he is going to run it ,,or that they wont let frazier do anything but tuck and run with it ,,YES we are young but they have to get some type of passing game or i dont see us scoring at all on the likes of lsu/bama ..


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 23, 2011)

On to Ole Miss next week in Jordan Hare guys....   I will be interested in seeing how this team rebounds after being run over like a bug...   The coaches should be working all week on getting their spirits up for another game that we should be able to handle.   If we can beat Ole Miss, I think the Georgia game will be our season.  WE still have a good chance at going 8-4 after losing more than half our team and playing with almost no returning starters


WDE and its not the end of the season.  Lots of good ball left to play


----------



## weagle (Oct 23, 2011)

Good post Spots.  I don't think any of the Auburn family is down on this team.  We all knew where we were going into this season and the coaching staff coached these guys up each week.  

As bad as we got beaten yesterday, there are still positives and things to be learned.  

I am impressed with how much our tackling has improved.  We started the year bouncing off people and tackling air and now we are making open field tackles and coming up strong on the running game.  

I still hate the type of offense we run, but this staff is committed to it and so I cheer on their craziness.  It won us a NC so the proof is in the pudding.

I'm excited about the rest of the year and confident this team will continue to improve.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 24, 2011)

an 8-4 season would put a smile on my face. Actually, we can lose the rest of our games and as long as we beat UGA I'll be happy. Boy do I hate being an Auburn fan in the state of Georgia....


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Oct 29, 2011)

Im with you, as long as we beat uga im happy.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 29, 2011)

GO AU




 W D E


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 29, 2011)

I may go to the game tonight, just haven't made a decision yet. I hope we look decent against this not so hot Ole Miss team. But with the way we play, anything could happen. WDE


----------



## garnede (Oct 29, 2011)

Ole Miss is the best 2-5 team out there.  I hope we get our offense in rhythm this week. I said last year that I thought we could win 8 or 9 this year plus a bowl game.  8 wins this year, regular season would be great.  Might be easier if UGA play's bad against us like they are Florida


----------



## Big Doe Down (Nov 2, 2011)

I was at the game on Saturday and was glad to see that it wasn't TOO terrible on the eyes. I enjoyed it and thought we played pretty decently. It was a fun one. Man I love sitting in section 6! 





WDE!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 6, 2011)

Huge game this week Tigers.   We really needed the week off.   Hopfully Blake  and Reed will both be 100%.  I am also hearing rumors that Ladarious Owens will return this week.   YEAH!!!!!

This game will be HUGE in our bowl selection.   I believe if we can win, we may go to the Cotton bowl...  That would be a huge game for such a young team.

Georgia has a lot to play for this week but so do we..  Hopefully, the Chiz will have them ready to play some ball.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Nov 8, 2011)

Man I sure hope so. This is always the game of the year for me.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 8, 2011)

It appears we are going to get blown out in this game.  Im not sure I have seen one person, outside of Auburn fan base, that thinks we have a chance in this game.  We may get killed but I just dont see it right now.   

Our secondary will win or lose this game for us.   I dont think we have a problem scoring 24 or so.   I dont think UGA has the back to run up and down the field so they will need to pass the ball a lot.  

Moseley has been a improvement.  I may be surprised but I think AU has a great chance to win this game.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Nov 10, 2011)

Man I sure hope youre right, Spots.


----------



## stravis (Nov 11, 2011)

If we lose you can all blame me. I seem to be Auburn's bad luck charm in Athens as we have lost every game I've attended there. 

I'm going tomorrow. Let me apologize ahead of time.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

stravis said:


> If we lose you can all blame me. I seem to be Auburn's bad luck charm in Athens as we have lost every game I've attended there.
> 
> I'm going tomorrow. Let me apologize ahead of time.




If we lose, I am going to pull a knife on you..   

Ali Dee Hart.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

Double post.

:cow:


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

For those of you who have not been to a game this year, this is our entrance video.  Its pretty good but it does not get the crowd all pumped up like "All I do is win" did last year.  Last year was the best ever..


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

Maybe ESPN's only good report on us last year..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

note rules change


----------

